# Islamic State militants are scared of women, if killed by a woman, they won't go to heaven.



## rdean (May 4, 2016)

http://www.newsweek.com/female-fighters-revenge-islamic-state-iraq-455571

In a conservative society where women are often expected to stay at home, these women say gender does not keep them from entering battle.

"If a man can carry a weapon, a woman can do the same," said Nauzad. "The men are inspired to fight harder when they see women standing in the same battlefield as them."

The women in the unit are convinced Islamic State militants are scared of women fighters "because they think if they are killed by a woman, they will not go to heaven," said Nauzad.

"This story encourages more women to join the fight."''







I shudder to think what Republicans think of women like this.  I say God bless them.


----------



## Hugo Furst (May 4, 2016)

I've known women in the military and as prison guards that would love to have been on the front lines,

Wasn't allowed at the time


----------



## Sunni Man (May 4, 2016)

The "you won't go to paradise if killed by a woman" is pure propaganda being spread across the internet.

There is nothing in the Quran or Hadith's to back up this silly nonsense.

But gullible western people eat it up with a fork.   .......       ...


----------



## turzovka (May 4, 2016)

rdean said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/female-fighters-revenge-islamic-state-iraq-455571
> 
> In a conservative society where women are often expected to stay at home, these women say gender does not keep them from entering battle.
> 
> ...


If only what was declared here were so.   
I have spoken to military veterans who worked side by side with women in the field.   They say they are not good for morale and they present more problems than whatever value they bring.   It is a problem.
Our military has been reduced in numbers and capabilities horribly by the Obama years.    That is a huge problem.
Bring up the numbers back to needed levels and there are more than enough males to fill those roles.   Do it that way and spare us this "equality" objective for every matter in society and human experience.   It is more than dumb, it is dangerous if not simply wrong.    Women should not be in combat roles even if there are a few who could handle it.

As far as Islamic militants worrying about being killed by a woman and missing out on paradise.   That should be the least of their eternal worries.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 4, 2016)

rdean said:


> http://www.newsweek.com/female-fighters-revenge-islamic-state-iraq-455571
> 
> In a conservative society where women are often expected to stay at home, these women say gender does not keep them from entering battle.
> 
> ...


*
I shudder to think what Republicans think of women like this.
*
Because you're a pussy. Spiders must make you shudder too.
Mean words. Harsh tones.
You're just a shuddering fuck, aren't you?


----------



## rdean (May 6, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.newsweek.com/female-fighters-revenge-islamic-state-iraq-455571
> ...


Oh come on.  You know Republicans are calling these women lesbos or some such.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 6, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Show me.


----------



## rdean (May 6, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> The "you won't go to paradise if killed by a woman" is pure propaganda being spread across the internet.
> 
> There is nothing in the Quran or Hadith's to back up this silly nonsense.
> 
> But gullible western people eat it up with a fork.   .......       ...


http://english.alarabiya.net/en/var...SIS-fighters-prefer-to-be-killed-by-men-.html

While radical imams and Islamist extremists groups often promise fighters 72 virgins if they die in battle, ISIS fighters seem unsure whether or not being killed by a woman disqualifies them from their virgin-fuelled utopian rest.


----------



## rdean (May 6, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


You feel women should be paid less than you, don't you?  Donald says they bleed.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 6, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...


*
You feel women should be paid less than you
*
I think people should be paid based on their experience and productivity.


----------



## Sunni Man (May 6, 2016)

rdean said:


> While radical imams and Islamist extremists groups often promise fighters 72 virgins if they die in battle, ISIS fighters seem unsure whether or not being killed by a woman disqualifies them from their virgin-fuelled utopian rest.


Idiotic propaganda spoon feed to gullible western people like you.   ........


----------



## rdean (May 7, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Really?  I don't remember Republicans ever mentioning experience and productivity.  That lets out millions of Republicans and lets in millions of immigrants.


----------



## rdean (May 7, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > While radical imams and Islamist extremists groups often promise fighters 72 virgins if they die in battle, ISIS fighters seem unsure whether or not being killed by a woman disqualifies them from their virgin-fuelled utopian rest.
> ...


So radical Islamic's don't believe in the 72 virgin theory?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*I don't remember Republicans ever mentioning experience and productivity.
*
In your memory, how did Republicans explain the difference in pay?

*That lets out millions of Republicans
*
Lets out? Lets out of what? Why?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



No, I would not, and to claim someone like me would call them such words is so typical from a worthless fuck like you...

Those women have more courage than you will ever have, and that is the fucking reality!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



No, a woman should earn the same wage as a man as long as she is doing the exact same job, and there should be no pay differential, and as for what limp dick Donald has to say, well he your type of idiot...


----------



## rdean (May 7, 2016)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Republicans don't believe in education.  When they say Immigrant are taking our jobs, they aren't qualified for those jobs.
Republicans don't want anything hard or dirty.  And they aren't qualified for anything else.  Even you have to admit that.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (May 7, 2016)

rdean said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



*Republicans don't believe in education.*

I believe in education. Lesbian/minority/transgender grievance studies is a waste of tuition though.

*When they say Immigrant are taking our jobs, they aren't qualified for those jobs.
*
Illegals are taking jobs away from low skilled Americans.
Blacks are hurt most by the uninterrupted flow of illegals.


----------

